
Fake ballot generator for Turkish elections (June 24) - mtkocak
https://midorikocak.github.io/pusula/
======
mtkocak
The governing party supporting employers are asking for ballot photos voted
for governing party. This little HTML5 / Canvas app made for the people who
are asked to prove that they voted for governing party.

~~~
nanis
As a matter of programming, it is very hard to actually put the stamp in the
circle. The northwest arc ends up lining up with the tail of the mouse
pointer.

While uploading an ID card is optional, anyone doing that ought to be
concerned that now their use of this site is documented along with their ID in
addition to their IP address.

Especially since making copies of the ballot without a sample watermark might
be illegal (I would expect it to be, but I haven't checked.)

In Turkey, your vote is private. If our employer is asking for a photo of your
ballot so as to coerce you to vote a certain way to protect your job, you
might want to consider reporting them to the prosecutor's office, police, or
the elections council.

~~~
mtkocak
Thank you for your comment. Stamps are positioned manually because there is no
electronic voting system in Turkey. The source code is open and the app is
hosted on the github. So there is no persistence.

1\. The prosecutor's and Judges council consists of members assigned by
President. Currently, in Turkey, there is rule of law, due to this. For the
same crime or allegation, two people get totally different treatment based on
their connection to the ruling party. This was the first one.

2\. The illegality of voting ballots is another issue. Facsimile ballots were
not counted as legal votes in the previous election. (Referendum) They were
counted as invalid votes. But during the referendum day of April 16, 2017,
when votes were counted, more pro-government yes votes without local ballot
council started to appear from everywhere. (Normally local ballot box council
members stamp all votes in their box with their official stamp.)

It turns out that many boxes were filled or replaced with votes that did not
have local ballot box council. Also, governing party officials asked for votes
with local ballot box council stamp from the people to prove that they voted
for governing party. (To give them work, money, help etc.) So they gave
prestamped facsimile votes to their voters in advance. During the counting
process, opposition members objected to this situation but YSK, highest
council of election approved a scandal decision to accept facsimile votes as
legal.

So, in Turkey, there is no watermark or any other thing to prevent government
officials to do Nazi party tactics to be elected.

